# Melchior's Singing



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

Do you think that Melchior "Bayreuth-barks" his way around? Or is there a manly beauty to his style of singing that can never be matched? 

I think that he flits between the two (albeit brilliantly). But I only recently started listening to him, so some guidance as to what style he falls in would be appreciated.


----------

